# Breast Milk Soap



## bubblefan (Feb 3, 2009)

In 'The Everything Soapmaking Book' the author has a recipe for baby soap using breast milk.  Supposedly the lactic acid is good for common baby skin problems.

I'm just curious if anyone has tried this.

It's interesting that goat's milk soap doesn't phase one at all, but HUMAN milk soap seems so weird.


----------



## Pug Mom (Feb 3, 2009)

Yup, that's just weird....


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 3, 2009)

> It's interesting that goat's milk soap doesn't phase one at all, but HUMAN milk soap seems so weird.



I think it's because people actually drink and consume goats milk and cows milk regardless of which cow or goat it is, but (usually) only the natural child will drink breast milk from a lactating woman. 

It's just not a natural thing for adults to drink breast milk, so soaping with just seems odd...

At least that's my take on it...


----------



## SimplyE (Feb 3, 2009)

I would also feel weird about _receiving/buying_ breast milk soap...quite a turn off.  Would not use it.


----------



## carebear (Feb 3, 2009)

It's not my thing.  You want lactic acid use yogurt.


----------



## blender (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it's a beautiful idea...although the recipients would have to have no issues with it coming from a woman's breast as opposed to a goat's tit.  I say try it out!


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 3, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> I would also feel weird about _receiving/buying_ breast milk soap...quite a turn off.  Would not use it.



Same here!


----------



## Jody (Feb 3, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## MikeInPdx (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you have the first edition?

I have the second edition and I've never seen that one.

Personally, I would NOT want to use it.


----------



## carebear (Feb 3, 2009)

I can only see it in particular circumstances:  making from your own or for a dear friend or something.

I don't even think it would necessarily be legal to sell soap made with human breast milk.


----------



## Deda (Feb 3, 2009)

Gag. Nope, not for me.

I clicked on this thread thinking it was going to be some breast shaped soap.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 3, 2009)

This is too funny - a friend (male) commented that he thought human breast milk would make a good soap - I kinda laughed him out of the room.....    

For me it's an "ewwwwwwww"


----------



## bubblefan (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh, Deda, sorry to disappoint!

Mike- I have the 2nd edition also.   The recipe is one pg. 134, it's called mommy & me soap.

I will soon be seeing a friend who is currently breastfeeding her daughter.  If she's interested in some soap I'll hit her up for some of her milk.  (It was weird to type that...)

Interesting side note:  I  once asked my GYN why he thought there isn't any breast milk cheese on the market.  Turns out the varied diets of humans, versus the all-grass diet of cows, makes the taste of human milk vary too much to get a reliable product.  Not that I was planning on making cheese or anything.  Just passing the time with conversation.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Feb 3, 2009)

bubblefan said:
			
		

> Oh, Deda, sorry to disappoint!
> 
> Mike- I have the 2nd edition also.   The recipe is one pg. 134, it's called mommy & me soap.
> 
> ...



No offense intended but that last paragraph made my stomach flip over.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 3, 2009)

I personally would not want to use soap made with someone else's breast milk, but I think it is a beautiful idea if you are making soap only for yourself from your own breastmilk, or for a dear friend out of hers.



> Turns out the varied diets of humans, versus the all-grass diet of cows, makes the taste of human milk vary too much to get a reliable product.


 

Not only that, but the fat content varies wildly, too. My poor SIL wanted to breastfeed so bad but she couldn't because her milk lacked any appeciable fat. Her baby daughter kept losing weight instead of gaining and so she had to switch to formula. She (my SIL) was very anorexic in her teens and 20's and we were figuring her skim breast milk was probably because of that.


IrishLass


----------



## Lindy (Feb 3, 2009)

Deda a friend of mine used to be a baker and she made breast shaped cakes as well as - well you know - she also made the most interesting shaped chocolate lollipops I ever seen!   8) 

Now I'll get back on topic - I guess once I get past my knee jerk icky reaction I can see how this would be considered very special if you were making it for your baby and you or making it for a friend and her baby....I still have my knee jerk reaction though so it would be really hard for me to get past....just saying....


----------



## Deda (Feb 3, 2009)

OK, let me clear this up!  I wasn't looking for breast shaped soaps!

I just figured that's what it was....


----------



## Lindy (Feb 3, 2009)

Deda -


----------



## pinkduchon (Feb 3, 2009)

Wouldn't use it either!


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 3, 2009)

I think that breastfeeding between a mother and her baby is one of the most beautiful natural experiences that a woman can have. It definitely is not for everyone, nor is it easy. It can be painful and a right pain in the neck.
However, using breast milk in soap is something completely different. I can see the appeal of making a soap for a friend from her own milk, for her baby. Some mothers use their milk to treat all sorts of skin conditions in there babies, like cradle cap, nappy rash, sore nipples, milk spots, heat rash. BUT I don't think it is something that could be given or used by anyone outside of that family circle.
Breast milk soap may well have it's place as a gift from a well meaning friend, but just like breast feeding, it is a very personal thing.

As far as breast shaped soaps go, I'll have to get some of those for DH, he is a boob man!


----------



## MikeInPdx (Feb 3, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> As far as breast shaped soaps go, I'll have to get some of those for DH, he is a boob man!



You said '  boob'...huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 3, 2009)

Ooops, I'll have to go wash my mouth out with soap!!


----------



## abigtroutt (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont know about this....but I know it is something special for a mother and her child with bonding and there is a very special connection my wife told me, but someone else's milk........I would have to draw the line________ not for me.  I would say for a mothers child that would be ok.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2009)

> It's interesting that goat's milk soap doesn't phase one at all, but HUMAN milk soap seems so weird.



It's interesting that goat's meat doesn't phase one at all, but HUMAN meat seems so weird.  Just sayin'. 

Some things are more intimate than others.


----------



## Deda (Feb 3, 2009)

What do you think of donating breast milk?  

Specifically to a human milk bank.  At first blush I thought it was odd, but when I got more info it turned out to be a great program.


----------



## wonderland (Feb 3, 2009)

i remember reading about ---->*this a while back*.<----

thanks goodness it was rejected.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2009)

> What do you think of donating breast milk?



I think it's great.


----------



## Deda (Feb 3, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > What do you think of donating breast milk?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's great.


It was very rewarding, emotionally.  I went through the program with each of my 3 kids.


----------



## bubblefan (Feb 3, 2009)

Donating breast milk is really an awesome thing to do...quite a gift.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 3, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but donating milk to children that need it is quite different than putting it in a soap for an adult to use it on their body. IMO anyway. I don't know, donating breast milk and seeing women breast feed in public - I think is a GREAT and WONDERFUL thing, but it's just different for some reason to put it in a soap...
JMO...


----------



## Deda (Feb 3, 2009)

jcandleattic said:
			
		

> but it's just different for some reason to put it in a soap...
> JMO...



I agree, almost seems sacrilegious. And gross, too.


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 3, 2009)

Deda, you must be like me. I'm sure I produced enough milk to feed ten children while I was nursing each of my babies.
I think the idea of donating breast milk is fabulous, it is a wonderful resource. But I don't want to shower with it.


----------



## kellistarr (Feb 3, 2009)

I think the idea is for the lactating mother to take her breast milk and make soap for her darling baby.  I did not interpret this as a lactating woman pumping her breast for milk, making it a soap and then offerring it up to others.  I doubt that you could give that away.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2009)

> Interesting side note: I once asked my GYN why he thought there isn't any breast milk cheese on the market. Turns out the varied diets of humans, versus the all-grass diet of cows, makes the taste of human milk vary too much to get a reliable product. Not that I was planning on making cheese or anything. Just passing the time with conversation.



According to the center for disease control, breast milk is a bodily fluid that can spread illness,  infection and drugs. I would guess that to be the #1 reason you do not see it on the shelves. I would also think that would be a pretty good reason not to purchase/sell/buy/trade breast milk soap. Could you imagine if it were AIDS tainted, or Lyme disease, etc?


----------



## SimplyE (Feb 3, 2009)

MikeInPdx said:
			
		

> bubblefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto...Especially considering I just came back from a local cheese crafter with fresh cheese curds...


----------



## 7053joanne (Feb 4, 2009)

I just found this post and I am definitely on the "EEEWWWWWWWW" wagon.  Too weird for me!

as I sit here laughing like a 10 year old boy!!!   :wink:


----------



## SoapMom (Feb 4, 2009)

Soapmom is totally bewildered by this subject!


----------



## whatshesaid (Feb 4, 2009)

I think drinking animal milk is gross and unnatural but I don't see a problem with a mother making breastmilk soap for her child or having a friend do it for her.

I don't think you'll have a problem selling breastmilk soap either.  You might get in trouble with some government entity but there are enough weirdos out there to buy something like that.


----------



## bubblefan (Feb 4, 2009)

Just to clarify, I have no intention of actually trying to sell breast milk soap.  I'm just intrigued by the idea of it.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't worry, this is an age old debate. I have been soaping for 8 years & seen dozens of threads about breast milk soap.


----------



## carebear (Feb 4, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Don't worry, this is an age old debate. I have been soaping for 8 years & seen dozens of threads about breast milk soap.


it's right up there with "natural" and "chemicals".  LOL.  a good topic never dies, it just lies in wait for the next round of new soapers!


----------



## whatshesaid (Feb 4, 2009)

bubblefan said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, I have no intention of actually trying to sell breast milk soap.  I'm just intrigued by the idea of it.



Don't ask me how I know this    , but you could make a killing selling bm soap.


----------



## mamaT (Feb 4, 2009)

As a mother who breast fed her child, I think breast milk is for the baby.


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes I agree MamaT. I enjoyed nursing my little ones very much but it was still a very personal experience. And it is still often frowned upon for a mother to nurse her baby in public. I thought that debate went out a hundred years ago, but it's still going strong.
I think the idea of friend using a mothers milk to make soap for her and her baby is lovely. I don't think it is something that you would want anybody else to have however. I don't think she meant that it would be a mass produced soap to go and sell willy nilly. I think the author of the recipe intended it as a thoughtful gift.
I guess the next question is??? Would any of the beneficial properties of breast milk survive the saponification process?


----------



## lathermaker (Feb 12, 2009)

has anyone ever heard of "biohazard". If somebody was going to make it up for themselves or a very special friend, maybe.  But, to sell you are looking at all kinds of illegalities.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 13, 2009)

*Couldn't do it.*

I have the book with the Mommy and Me recipe in it,and I actually did a double take when I read it.  My wife and I have three children and the milk was all for them, I could never get over my predujices and societal learnings in order to make mommy soap, as someone stated earlier...ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 13, 2009)

> has anyone ever heard of "biohazard". If somebody was going to make it up for themselves or a very special friend, maybe. But, to sell you are looking at all kinds of illegalities.



Hazardous yes, illegal, no. I think it is one of those things where they never made alaw against it because they never thought they had to. You can google search & find  a lawyer with a video explaining it legality. It's too early for me to find it right now.


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, I have to agree, if a friend gave something like that to me I would have to believe that s/he was just a little weird  :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

OK..the only way I can think of this is...body fluid soap.

So no. Ick.


----------



## xyxoxy (Feb 14, 2009)

I guess I'm in the minority (though that's nothing new).

As far as DRINKING milk I feel that Goat's milk is for baby goats... cow's milk is for baby cows... and human breast milk is for baby human's. For health and other reasons I only drink soy milk (and no I'm not a baby soy so that's where the argument begins to fall apart). 

I don't know that I would seek out breast milk soap but I wouldn't have any more problem using it than I would goat's milk soap. The notion of spreading disease through it seems pretty remote once you consider the temperatures and the chemical process it goes through. The AIDS virus can't survive outside the body for more than a few seconds.

Not sure if anyone here saw the recent story/video of Salma Hayek breast-feeding a sick infant in Sierra Leone. It's a pretty wonderful thing overall and I'm sad that as a society we attach such an "ick" factor to it.


Oh and boobie shaped soaps are cool too!


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, a dear, lactating friend of mine who has been suffering some serious skin issues lately, asked me yesterday if I would have a problem making a breast milk soap for her.  For all of those in the "ewwwww" category, perhaps you should stop reading now, but this friend said she accidentally got some of her milk on her rash (eczema, or whatever it was) and it went away by the end of the day.  She's been suffering for weeks from this and was shocked to see how healing her milk was.

So anyway, she asked me to make soap with her milk, and I jumped at the chance.  I plan to make it like I made my goat's milk soap - hot process, adding the milk at the end so that neither heat nor lye will (hopefully) denature the milk.  I will post the results and let you know how it works for my friend whenever it's all done.


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 15, 2009)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> I guess I'm in the minority (though that's nothing new).
> ... I'm sad that as a society we attach such an "ick" factor to it.
> 
> 
> Oh and boobie shaped soaps are cool too!


''

I am TOTALLY with you!  I won't go into my own feelings on breastfeeding, since this is a soapmaking forum, but I just wanted to let you know I'm with you.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think anyone here has expressed that they don't agree with breast feeding. I also think that some if not most are okay with the though of a breast milk soap for either the mother or the child, but it's the EWWW factor when the thought of giving that soap to someone else or selling the soap. That's all... 

And as for Wet Nurses - I'm all for that in certain to most situations...


----------



## xyxoxy (Feb 15, 2009)

andreabadgley said:
			
		

> I am TOTALLY with you!  I won't go into my own feelings on breastfeeding, since this is a soapmaking forum, but I just wanted to let you know I'm with you.



Thanks Andrea... I hope your soap turns out well for you and your friend.

Like you I wasn't trying to drag the discussion off topic and debate the merits of breast feeding. I think we all mostly agree it's a good thing. I just don't understand why the idea of using someone else's breast milk soap is any more "ick" than using some unknown cow's or goat's breast milk soap. 

Think of all the other weird things many of us have tried putting into our soap just to see what it does.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 15, 2009)

*I'm still in the ewwwwww camp*

But that being said, I think it's great that you are helping out your friend with her excema problem, let us know how it goes for your friend once she starts using the soap.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 15, 2009)

And even with the "ewww" factor I would love to see some pictures of the soap once you've got it made....Thanks


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 15, 2009)

For sure!  I'll definitely post pics and let y'all know how it turns out.  And I'll let you know if the soap helps with my friend's skin issues.


----------



## Healinya (Feb 15, 2009)

I think it's very interesting also. I know I personally would never use it, but the thought of it made me think of when a newborn is taken by the state from unfit parents right from the hospital, wondering if it would have any benefits. I think it's worth finding out.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 15, 2009)

jcandleattic said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone here has expressed that they don't agree with breast feeding. I also think that some if not most are okay with the though of a breast milk soap for either the mother or the child, but it's the EWWW factor when the thought of giving that soap to someone else or selling the soap. That's all...
> 
> And as for Wet Nurses - I'm all for that in certain to most situations...



Ditto that.


----------



## Jody (Feb 15, 2009)

And double ditto here.  

I wish I had been a little more tactful than just Ewwwwww but it really was just the thought of getting it from who knows where?  Sorry, but I'm still on the ewwwww wagon.  Just my own personal thought with no offense EVER intended.


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 15, 2009)

andreabadgley said:
			
		

> For all of those in the "ewwwww" category, perhaps you should stop reading now, but this friend said she accidentally got some of her milk on her rash (eczema, or whatever it was) and it went away by the end of the day.  She's been suffering for weeks from this and was shocked to see how healing her milk was.



I'm still on the "eww" train if it's being made for someone else (I don't neccesarily think it's as gross if you are making it for yourself/your children with your own breast milk... even though I don't think I'd do it).

But anyway, I have heard a lot of things about breast milk being "healing". I know my sister in law used to put some of her breast milk in my nephews ears when he had ear infections and they always went away really fast!


----------



## cdwinsby (Feb 15, 2009)

Ummmm....yeah....ewwww doesn't begin to cover it for me. I breast feed both my children and it was a very intimate experience. Between mommy and baby.

I'm sure if we had been born in a different age perhaps this wouldn't seem weird but right now I just can't wrap my head around it.

I just keep thinking body fluids. For some reason cows milk doesn't bring that thought to mind.....probably because it's an accepted (mostly) practice.

I think I'll skip this experiment...I already have too many on my list.


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 21, 2009)

Hahaha... I just came across this on youtube:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDIyDWxXREc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDIyDWxXREc[/ame]


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmmm
Oh Dear/ :shock:


----------



## Rosey (Feb 22, 2009)

that's just really gross. Just like cdwinsby said, it's very intimate and honestly I wouldn't even want to wash myself with my own breastmilk.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2009)

OH goodness, there is a reason I do not go to utube, but I did, & I started surfing & before you know it, I found a video of a woman nursing her 8 y/o daughter.


----------



## Jody (Feb 22, 2009)

IMHO nursing an 8 year old is a bit much.  Personally, I stopped once my boys were eating real food and I beleive that once they start school would be a definate for me even though I was no longer breastfeeding long before school with mine.


----------



## IanT (Feb 22, 2009)

it makes sense for a woman to use breastmilk on her wounds and stuff.. its got lots of antibodies and such (which are meant for the baby to build up its immune system)...

pretty cool, hey...its natural... I would never wash myself with it, and I would never sell breast milk soap..BUT... i think a woman using it on herself or her children is all good...


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to put myself out on a limb here.
My daughter is 2 and a half. She will be three in June. I still breastfeed her once at night, when she goes to sleep. I am well and truly ready to stop, but she is very emotionally attached. I am finding it easier to distract her with a story before bed at the moment, a month ago that wouldn't have worked, she would be tired and cranky and just not playing the game!!World Health Organisation recommends breastfeeding to at least two years of age. I personally don't think that everybody can breast feed, let alone do it for 2 years. My son just turned seven and I tried like the blazers to breastfeed him and it just wasn't working, so I had to give up and put him on the bottle, I had a screaming starving baby and I was an emotional mess because I felt like a total failure.
I have found breastfeeding my daughter to be a very rewarding experience, I do believe in all the benefits of breastmilk, however, my son who was bottle fed right from birth thrived just as much, reached all the same milestones at the same age, and does not suffer from any health issues that breastfeeding can apparently avert. 
Food is a basic human need, and if we can't get it one way, then the next way will do, as long as our bellies are full at the end of the day all is well.
I like the sentiment behind the breast milk soap, but as a breastfeeding mum, and my sister is currently still nursing her bub, I would not want to make soap out of my milk and give to someone else, I could use it on my baby no worries, but it's a personal thing and I don't want it out there for anyone else. I wouldn't want my sister to use it on her baby, she could make her own soap out of her own milk and use that.
But seeing as though it's common practice to use goats milk and wash ourselves with that, maybe we should wash the goats with the breast milk soap. :shock:    
Ok I'm going to have my afternoon coffee now I'm starting to babble.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 23, 2009)

Chrissy, we are on the same limb. I nursed my son untill he was 3. My daughter only untill she was 5 months, she did not care to be held in 1 place, she is ADHD among other things. My son is 7 now & would still be nursing if I allowed it  .


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes I joke that I will still be nursing her for years to come....NOT!!!
Seriously I have had enough, but it is still comforting for her. I have no problem with anyone feeding their toddler, but I think once they've started school it's a bit much, if not for anything else, they need to learn to become a bit more independent. Also, with nursing, I wonder if I made my job as a mum a little bit harder than it has to be, I mean when I bottle fed my son I could time his routine with a stopwatch, it was predictable and I always knew when he would be hungry, tired, with my daughter when she was little she just fed when she felt like it, at first I felt like I was nursing 24 hours a day.


----------



## kimdelee (Mar 4, 2009)

I am new here and am glad to see this topic actually.  I agree with earlier posters that breast milk has many healing properties, and can be used on things like rashes and such. 

I came here for just this reason, as I am a beginner soap maker and need general advice on making this special soap.  I plan on keeping some bars and giving a few to only special friends.  What makes this even more special and the reason I was given the idea in the first place, is because my daughter was stillborn just 6 months ago.  Since then I have pumped and donated milk, but the time has come for me to wean off the pump.  

I think that this will be a very special keepsake and a way to have that gift I wasnt able to give to my baby, forever.  Which is actually making the whole process a bit easier when I breakdown and think this is all too hard for me to handle.  At least Ive have something tangible to look at or hold, and remember the gift I gave other babies...and hoping my daughter is looking down and is proud of me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> My poor SIL wanted to breastfeed so bad but she couldn't because her milk lacked any appeciable fat. Her baby daughter kept losing weight instead of gaining and so she had to switch to formula. She (my SIL) was very anorexic in her teens and 20's and we were figuring her skim breast milk was probably because of that.



I feel sorry for your sister-in-law.... but the whole "skim breast milk" bit had me laughing so hard I couldn't catch my breath for a good 2 minutes!!!


----------



## surf girl (Mar 4, 2009)

The only reason I don't care for the idea is that I don't really like other people's body fluids (heck, I don't even like other people's feet!).  So a stranger's breast breast milk soap... no.  The milk of someone I know, I could probably deal with.  My own, fine.  It's all in my head, obviously.  Milk is milk is milk - cow, goat, buffalo, person, whatever.


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 3, 2009)

How did your friends rash heal? Did the soap work?
I am wondering if she would get more benefit out of a lotion!  I guess you could add preservatives etc... in it.

I don't find this gross at all.  Donating breast milk is a wonderful thing. In my family we have had problems with formula. One of my neices was sensitive to soy milk and had to be put on rice formula!  Breast milk is  best!!


----------



## Ganiggle (Jul 3, 2009)

Honestly? I probably WOULD use breast milk soap lol. I'm a strange gal though. I have no idea if I would like it or not, but I'd totally try it! 

*Backs away slowly, then runs screaming into the night*


----------



## hem06 (Jul 3, 2009)

I am nursing right now and I plan to make a castille for my daughter with breast milk.  At first, the idea totally skeeved me out....but since BM is all over my clothes all the time (I am a leaker!) I am used to it.

I would not give it away or sell it, though.


----------



## Inodoro Pereyra (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok. Initially, I clicked on this thread out of curiosity, just to see what kind of weird idea somebody had come up with, and laugh a little. Then, I found myself reading all 6 pages of this thread. :shock: 

Now, here's my take on it:

First, I agree with everybody that breast milk should be used, first and foremost, to feed babies. As a second use, I think feeding other people's babies (donating) is a wonderful thing to do. 

Second, as a man, I have had the opportunity to see several ladies, throughout my life, breastfeeding their kids. Some of them friends of mine, some total strangers. I find that's one of the most beautiful, magical sights ever. And yes, I'm a boobs man too, however, seeing a woman breastfeed has never had a sexual meaning for me.

Third, I agree, breast milk is a body fluid. So is cow's milk, goat's milk, cow's blood, etc. 
Would I drink breast milk, like I drink cow's milk? Probably not, but I couldn't say for sure. I've never been in that situation.
Would I use breast milk soap? Yes, why not? If it has any particular properties I'm looking for, I wouldn't give it a second thought. Of course, if a lady friend came to me and gave me some of her breast milk bars, that'd probably give me a whole lot of ideas that had nothing to do with soapmaking...   :wink: 
Would I buy breast milk soap? Probably not, unless I knew where it came from, but that has nothing to do with who it came from. I just wouldn't feel comfortable thinking that milk might be from some woman who could be starving her child to make a buck. Other than that, there's no EWW factor for me. If it's good soap, I'd use it.

Just my 0.02...


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jul 3, 2009)

Actually breastmilk soap is my FAVORITE soap. I had some kind of bad contact dermatitis (rash) and the only thing that brought any relief was the breastmilk soap.

The best part is, it wasn't even MY breastmilk.. a woman I didn't even know donated it to me after I posted on Craigslist looking for exotic milks (we have lots of exotic game ranches around here)..

It's lovely soap, and I can't wait to make more when she meets me with more milk 

I have friends who are nursing who are going to give me milk to make them custom soaps, too.. it's great!


----------



## LJA (Jul 3, 2009)

Pug Mom said:
			
		

> Yup, that's just weird....



ROTFL...


----------



## LJA (Jul 3, 2009)

hem06 said:
			
		

> I am nursing right now and I plan to make a castille for my daughter with breast milk.  At first, the idea totally skeeved me out....but since BM is all over my clothes all the time (I am a leaker!) I am used to it.
> 
> I would not give it away or sell it, though.




Let's just say I did not register "BM" as "breast milk" when I read this...lol.  Ew.  Can you even DO this?  I'm not sure bodily fluids in soap is legal, nevermind squicky.  :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Ditto for me LJA  I read BM all over and thought WTH .

Kitn


----------



## Inodoro Pereyra (Jul 3, 2009)

Just out of curiosity...what did you think BM meant? :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Bowel movement . In my line of work it is called BM. And seeing it all over is pretty normal. TMI I know.


----------



## Inodoro Pereyra (Jul 3, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Bowl movement . In my line of work it is called a BM.



Now THAT's a soap I wouldn't use... :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Nope me neither !!  ROFL , I am cracking up here big time , to funny     

Kitn


----------



## Inodoro Pereyra (Jul 3, 2009)

I wonder if LJA thought it was that, too.


----------



## valor (Jul 3, 2009)

LMAO...you guys are too funny.
This thread is interesting with all of the varied opinions. 

My son, mother and best friend all have skin conditions and my mom and friend have both separately asked me to make them some breast milk soap with my milk.

I have an excess of milk and will be making a momma's milk soap shortly. I don't know if I would consider selling it. I suppose if a person asked for it I would think about it. 

I even think that I would use someone else's soap made with it.  Because if someone cares enough to make it, they probably care about themselves and their kids enough to take care of themselves and be aware if they have communicable diseases and be responsible.

I'm sure that there are some unscrupulous characters out there somewhere, but I really don't think that Momma milk soap is something that will be mass marketed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

If I could make the soap with my own breast milk , I would totally try it .Someone else's , not a chance.

Kitn


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 3, 2009)

..


----------



## carebear (Jul 3, 2009)

if you have an excess of milk you may look into donating it to a milk bank for babies of moms who cannot produce (enough) or the like.  that stuff is like gold.

http://www.breastmilkproject.org/


----------



## alwaysme07 (Jul 3, 2009)

O.K. for those who have weak stomachs or love to drink wine, please don't finish reading this......................................................................................


Theres a preson that has made wine out of his wifes milk. :shock:  Not something I want to drink (eeeewwwwwwwww).  Just letting you know of the things that can be done with it.


----------



## Rauland04 (Jul 3, 2009)

Gross!!!  This whole topic is gross.  Think I just puked in my mouth a little...

And my wife breast fed all 3 of my girls.

YUCK!


----------



## LJA (Jul 3, 2009)

Inodoro Pereyra said:
			
		

> I wonder if LJA thought it was that, too.



Yep.  lolol.


----------



## krissy (Jul 3, 2009)

my mom was told that a few drops of breast milk would cure my baby brothers pink eye. she did try it and it worked.

i didn't read all of this thread, lol...it sounded way to off the wall.


----------



## valor (Jul 3, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> if you have an excess of milk you may look into donating it to a milk bank for babies of moms who cannot produce (enough) or the like.  that stuff is like gold.
> 
> http://www.breastmilkproject.org/



Hi, carebear. I am actually signed up to be a donor of my milk with another org. 
I checked out the link that you provided and I would love to donate there too when the start accepting donations again. Thanks for the link!  :wink:


----------



## hem06 (Jul 4, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> hem06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
In hindsight, I should have just typed breast milk again!  lol
-Heather, a medical professional who knows what "BM" means...and belongs to too many forums and shortens everything.


----------



## Inodoro Pereyra (Jul 4, 2009)

hem06 said:
			
		

> In hindsight, I should have just typed breast milk again!  lol
> -Heather, a medical professional who knows what "BM" means...and belongs to too many forums and shortens everything.



Not at all!!! where's the fun on that?

I'd say "BM" worked perfectly.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 4, 2009)

> Kitn wrote:
> Bowl movement . In my line of work it is called a BM.
> 
> 
> Now THAT's a soap I wouldn't use...



Which just goes to prove... just cause it's 'natural' doesn't mean it makes a better soap!


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 4, 2009)

I have to <<<giggle>>> at some of the comments!  

We (U.S.  I am speaking generally but of course not everyone)  think almost nothing of watching people blown away on TV constantly, (blood guts and all) but the thought of mother's milk being used in a soap makes us squeamish. 
I breast fed all my kids and had to freeze some for a while when I went back to work.  I had to thaw it and warm it up like regular formula. After a while it didn't feel any different than formula.

I would want the soap to be sterile and if I had a serious skin ailment I would probably try it. Maybe a HP soap would be better?


----------



## Inodoro Pereyra (Jul 4, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > Kitn wrote:
> > Bowl movement . In my line of work it is called a BM.
> >
> >
> ...



Exactly!
I always have a laugh at those that think everything natural (or vegetable) is automatically good for you, and have had more than one argument in the past.
Of course, it never occured to me to use "BM" soap as an example...


----------



## heyjude (Jul 4, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Bowl movement . In my line of work it is called BM. And seeing it all over is pretty normal. TMI I know.



Kitn, I believe you meant to say "bowel" movement, a bowl movement would be a very different soap indeed.!    

I told one of my nursing coworkers about the mommy and me soap and offered to make it for her. I was kind of relieved when she was to grossed out by the idea to have me make it!   :wink:   

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

You are so right heyjude , it was bowel . But if a washbasin counts as a bowl :?: I shan't go on TMI ..


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 5, 2009)

bowling?? blowing??


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 11, 2009)

Mkay....I read page one, and now I've read page 7....must read the rest in between for some guaranteed hilarity...

And just so's I'm on topic:  Breastmilk (BM in the mom-field) soap for YOU as a memento, etc...or for a dear friend, yes.  To sell to others...no...just like I wouldn't sell my underwear to others.

And yes, breastmilk is the cure for pinkeye.


----------



## NatureandNurture (Jul 11, 2009)

I've also seen the recipe in the Everything Soapmaking Book, and was very much intrigued by it.  BM (breast milk) has literally a TON of wonderful properties and is useful for a variety of human ailments, including the treatment of juvenile acne.  I doubt I'll be trying it anytime soon however since my currently 7 week-old son seems determined to use every drop he can get from me for his massive growth spurts.  But soon I hope.  I don't think I'll tell my older kids what's in the soap though, they have a serious 'yuck' reaction when I mention using my milk for anything but baby-food.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 12, 2009)

Mother's milk really does have some wonderul properties, so it can be used for uses other than feeding bubby.
I used my milk on my daughter when was tiny to help lift off cradle cap, and I had very cracked n***les when I started feeding her (TMI, sorry guys), and it definitely helped heal up that.
I've heard of people using it to relieve excema and other skin conditions, but soaping it is certainly the next step. I wonder how much survives the lye?
Has anybody tried it?
I'm not doing it, but I'm interested in someone else's findings.


----------



## valor (Jul 12, 2009)

ChrissyB,
I'm going to be making some today or tomorrow (if I actually find the time...arg! :roll: ) and I will let you know.

 I am thinking that I will replace all liquid with milk, frozen to the lye and then add more liquid at trace, just like I do with coconut cream.

For you milk soapers out there, if you have any tips or advice, it would be more than welcome! 

Thank you!
Valor


----------



## Artephius (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm wondering, breast milk has really wonderful healing properties, but I don't know how many of the components are heat stable/would survive the lye beast. 

I would be interested to know if anyone did handmilling with breastmilk as the liquid and kept the temperatures low, or, perhaps, did it HP, reserved a portion of the liquid and added the breast milk after the cook? 

I'd try it but I don't have any readily available, and my DH is very patient with my soaping, but I don't think he's ready to go that far for it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!!  I haven't read all the replies BUT....I feel for the poor lactating woman who is not only trying to supply the needs of an infant (or more than one!) but then to produce enough milk to make a steady supply of soap for the family!


----------



## valor (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, I made my BM (Breast-milk) soap. I had some issues (don't leave your stirring stick INSIDE when you mix your lye OUTSIDE) but all in all I have some high hopes for it. 

1/2 I left uncolored and unscented. The other 1/2 I swirled green and scented with baby powder and apple. I think I'll call it "Baby Blossoms"

I'm trying not to gel it. So we will see what happens!  I would hate to waste that much soap...not to mention milk

Wish me luck! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 11, 2010)

reviving this old thread, I posted my (positive) thoughts to it back in the day as well..

I was contacted by the Dr. Oz show, BECAUSE of this thread! They wanted to know if I would show my soap on the show. I did, and it airs on Wednesday (May 12th). Here is a link to the preview, I am the last couple of clips. That is my breastmilk soap he is sniffing LOL 

http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/wednesday-dr-oz


----------



## valor (May 11, 2010)

Congrats, liloutlaw! I, too was contacted by the show about my breast milk soap. I wish I could've gone, but I am glad that you got to do the spot. I tried to look at the clip, but I couldn't find which one it was. Maybe you could tell us what to look for. Again, congratulations!


----------



## dolly777 (May 11, 2010)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> reviving this old thread, I posted my (positive) thoughts to it back in the day as well..
> 
> I was contacted by the Dr. Oz show, BECAUSE of this thread! They wanted to know if I would show my soap on the show. I did, and it airs on Wednesday (May 12th). Here is a link to the preview, I am the last couple of clips. That is my breastmilk soap he is sniffing LOL
> 
> http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/wednesday-dr-oz



Congrats!!!!!! I cant wait to see it.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 11, 2010)

when you go to the link
http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/wednesday-dr-oz

there should be a video clip box in the middle. Click the play arrow and it goes through the whole show preview. At the end there is a girl shampooing his head and then me (blue shirt) lathering up his arm and him sniffing my soap. Thats me that says "the best ingredient in it is.."


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

I have 60oz of breastmilk in my freezer that wont get drank up here becaue I dont bottle feed..ever! I wrote a BM soap recipe when I was pregnant anxiously awaiting my milk. Now that I have it I dont want to ruin it and it is killing me thinking of adding the lye to it! Any suggestions from experienced BM soap makers? Should I CP, HP or HM it?


----------



## carebear (Aug 6, 2010)

what is HM?


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> what is HM?



Sorry...I must have the acrynum wrong    I am new here! I meant Hand Mill.


----------



## Deda (Aug 6, 2010)

What is Hand Mill?  Is that rebatch or MP?


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> What is Hand Mill?  Is that rebatch or MP?



I am so off!   From what I have read online I assume it is grating cured soap (i have plenty of this...end scraps and such) and melting it down in the crock pot and adding some liquid.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

It's similar to rebatching, but not because the soap didn't turn out!!!
Many French soaps were originally milled to produced a different texture. I wiki'd it when I was trying to figure out the difference between Savon de Marseille and Castille. The French versions were most similar in formula, but ground up, melted and repoured.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> It's similar to rebatching, but not because the soap didn't turn out!!!
> Many French soaps were originally milled to produced a different texture. I wiki'd it when I was trying to figure out the difference between Savon de Marseille and Castille. The French versions were most similar in formula, but ground up, melted and repoured.


Thanks! I do how hard the milled soap is. I think it helps with lather and lasting as well. 

Anyhow...what does everyone thing the best way to do this is? I have never done a milk soap before...only yogurt whey.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

because the sugar content of the milk (and breast milk has even more) is so high, it will cause your lye solution to heat up like crazy, leading to scorched, brown, stinky yuck. So, I like to partially freeze my milk first. This goes for goat's milk, coconut milk, milk milk (!), basically any liquid you use that has sugar (it works well for juices too...). Get it nice and slushy. Pour your lye on top- it will melt right into the milk. Stir, scrape the frozen block so the lye can really get at everything. Open a window- it can get a bit stinky. 
 :shock: 

The key with milks is to keep things as cool as you can. 

And don't insulate. It'll stay plenty hot on it's own.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> because the sugar content of the milk (and breast milk has even more) is so high, it will cause your lye solution to heat up like crazy, leading to scorched, brown, stinky yuck. So, I like to partially freeze my milk first. This goes for goat's milk, coconut milk, milk milk (!), basically any liquid you use that has sugar (it works well for juices too...). Get it nice and slushy. Pour your lye on top- it will melt right into the milk. Stir, scrape the frozen block so the lye can really get at everything. Open a window- it can get a bit stinky.
> :shock:
> 
> The key with milks is to keep things as cool as you can.
> ...



Thank you. The milk is already frozen in breast milk storage bags. They are in 3-5 oz chuncks. Should I thaw them and re-freeze in ice cube trays or try to use as is...or crush?


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldn't thaw it completely, but it might be helpful if they aren't rock hard. Because of the fat content, you want the lye to still be able to heat things up enough to melt that. 

I breastfed my three kids for a year a piece-- wish I had saved some milk to try this out!!!


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> I wouldn't thaw it completely, but it might be helpful if they aren't rock hard. Because of the fat content, you want the lye to still be able to heat things up enough to melt that.
> 
> I breastfed my three kids for a year a piece-- wish I had saved some milk to try this out!!!


I am tandem nursing and super excited to try this!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 6, 2010)

I would work with the milk still frozen.  Measure out what you need and then add your lye slowly, stirring it in well before you add more.  Also put your lye container in the sink with ice cold water surrounding it to keep the mixture cool....

HTH


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I would work with the milk still frozen.  Measure out what you need and then add your lye slowly, stirring it in well before you add more.  Also put your lye container in the sink with ice cold water surrounding it to keep the mixture cool....
> 
> HTH



Thanks! When I work with my ice cube tray frozen whey the mixture never gets hot...the highest temp is usually about 120 after it is mixed. So hopefully it works like this for me. 

Do you think I should add some thawed milk at trace?


----------



## valor (Aug 6, 2010)

shonnyisley said:
			
		

> Lindy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added some (I think half of my liquid volume) milk at trace. The milk and lye turned NEON Orange Juice Orange even with it being mostly frozen. And it had a funky smell, so if it does that, don't let it worry you. Mine still turned out a creamy off white. It traced normally and everything went fine.
It is still great soap over a year later. I only wish that I had left it all unscented because the scent morphed into something I don't care for. 

I CP'd that batch, but my next project is HP. I'll have to post updates when I get around to doing it. Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 7, 2010)

I use straight frozen milk (cow or Goat's Milk) and by keeping it in ice water I can keep my milk lye mixture at about 90 F so I don't get any discolouring.  I don't think you need to add more at trace, just use your full amount frozen solid to get the best results.... at least in my experience.


----------



## scouter139 (Aug 7, 2010)

My daughter had frozen breast milk left in the back of the freezer that she wouldn't use for her daughter so she gave it to me and asked me to make soap as her little one also has eczema. 

I've made a couple batches, each time using frozen solid breast milk and sprinkling the lye slowly on top.  I've done cphp, cp and cprt.  The recipe below is the most recent and the one I have notes at hand....

It was in individual bags and frozen solid.  I used 6 oz of frozen solid breast milk and put it into a container and 2.25 oz of lye.  I sprinkled the lye slowly on top of the frozen milk and stirred at the same time.  While it turned bright yellow to light orange, it did not have a strong amonia smell..I don't remember any smell actually and this was in May of this year.  I let this become room temperature and then soaped it with 10 oz of olive oil and 6 oz of coconut oil and 1/2 tablespoon of honey. I used no fragrance.  I did not put it into the freezer but just put it into silicone cupcake molds. It made a nice soap in small round shapes.  It hardened nicely and has a pleasant smell, I believe is from the honey.  She has also used this on her older daughter with great results for her skin problems.  

I still have more left in the freezer and she has enough soap for the little ones for awhile.  She wants me to make the rest and sell it but I'm not so sure I'm up for that.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 7, 2010)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> My daughter had frozen breast milk left in the back of the freezer that she wouldn't use for her daughter so she gave it to me and asked me to make soap as her little one also has eczema.
> 
> I've made a couple batches, each time using frozen solid breast milk and sprinkling the lye slowly on top.  I've done cphp, cp and cprt.  The recipe below is the most recent and the one I have notes at hand....
> 
> ...



Thank you for the suggestions. How was the lather? Did the coconut milk and honey make it more bubly than a regular castile? I am still tweaking my recipe before I start and I wanted to be able to significantly decrease or omit my castor and coconut oils...but I dont want a castile type lather.


----------



## scouter139 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, it was bubblier than castile, a very nice lathery bubble.  If I do it again, I might drop the coconut a bit and add more olive.  I've done other batches and added castor oil in one and shea butter in another.  The coconut hasn't bothered the baby a bit.  I think that as long as you keep your main oil as olive you can't go wrong.  Make a couple small batches and change the coconut and try palm, shea, cocobutter, coconut etc. and see which one you like best.  I think the oz I gave above made 10 nice round soaps in a muffin pan.
Please let me know how they turn out.  Ooops I made a boo-boo, I said coconut milk, it was coconut oil.   Geeezz....I'm going to edit the recipe above.  Darn, hope no one used it.


----------



## scouter139 (Aug 8, 2010)

One other note about the last recipe I tried..it is from the Everything Soapmaking Book by Alicia Grosso.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 9, 2010)

I made my soap today! I will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## Jaaret (Aug 10, 2010)

*This thread*

May I have all of your permission to turn this multi-page thread into a theater piece? I've been avoiding reading this thread for days - weeks even - but have found it to be both provacative and very funny! Who doesn't enjoy THAT in live theater? Tonight I have (finally) been reading this thread in order, verbatum, to my partner and he's practically rolling on the floor laughing!

I don't mean to deminish this topic. I, for one, would be honored to receive breast milk soap from a close friend and would have no problem using it. However, I would never buy or use such a soap from a stranger, even if they paid me to try it.


----------



## scouter139 (Aug 10, 2010)

I for one am glad in some small way I could bring a smile to you and your partner's face.  In case you missed it through your tears, the soap was made for an infant with skin problems in the hopes that it would help alleviate her constant itching and scratching.  

Funny, I didn't think posters on this forum were so narrow-minded to make fun of something out of the ordinary.  Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 10, 2010)

It's a genius idea as long as mother and child are the same blood line...I would have never thought of it but it does make perfect sense.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2010)

Scouter139 this has been a controversial topic since it was created over a year ago - Jaaret hasn't said anything different really than some of the comments in the beginning.........  I don't think he was saying anything nasty.....


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 10, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Scouter139 this has been a controversial topic since it was created over a year ago - Jaaret hasn't said anything different really than some of the comments in the beginning.........  I don't think he was saying anything nasty.....



oh yeah...I agree there!


----------



## IwantItgreen (Aug 11, 2010)

This is the way I think about it:
I have milked cows and I have milked goats.  If most of you knew how much mud and manure we had to wash off the udders before we could milk them at certain times of the year you would probably think about it a little differently.  

Lactation is sooo natural no matter who/what makes the milk.  It is what sustains life.  Would l use a strangers breast milk soap? No, probably not.  Would I make breast milk soap my soon to be born grandchild?  Absolutely, if my daughter wanted me to.  Not that we would share it with anyone else, but thinking of the intimacy of using it on baby makes my heart warm.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 11, 2010)

Well put!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 11, 2010)

IwantItgreen said:
			
		

> This is the way I think about it:
> I have milked cows and I have milked goats.  If most of you knew how much mud and manure we had to wash off the udders before we could milk them at certain times of the year you would probably think about it a little differently.
> 
> Lactation is sooo natural no matter who/what makes the milk.  It is what sustains life.  Would l use a strangers breast milk soap? No, probably not.  Would I make breast milk soap my soon to be born grandchild?  Absolutely, if my daughter wanted me to.  Not that we would share it with anyone else, but thinking of the intimacy of using it on baby makes my heart warm.



I agree if it is between mother and daughter, or family members, it is personal.

Having been raised part-time on a farm I know all about how clean the udders have to be before milking.  Would I buy raw milk from a stranger - not in this lifetime........


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 11, 2010)

I would buy raw milk from a farmer for my soap if I could, does that count??

Not many goat farms here in the northern suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 11, 2010)

Well ****...now I miss my breast feeding days.


----------



## IwantItgreen (Aug 11, 2010)

Stinkydancer said:
			
		

> now I miss my breast feeding days.



You know what? So do I!  

Did you know that there is a shortage of donated breast milk nationwide and the human milk banks need donations.  Yes, there are blood banks and there are breast milk banks!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 11, 2010)

StinkyD, I'm in the south suburbs, neighbor    I want to move further south for more land.  Horses and goats.


----------



## scouter139 (Aug 11, 2010)

I personally wouldn't use it either but I had no problem making it for my granddaughter, especially when it helped her so much. 

We all have lived through alot of topics that were controversial at one time or another in our lifetimes that are now accepted without a second thought.


----------



## scouter139 (Aug 11, 2010)

I could have nursed 3 babies, too bad you never heard of human breast milk banks when mine were little.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 11, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> StinkyD, I'm in the south suburbs, neighbor    I want to move further south for more land.  Horses and goats.



Where are you?

Could you imagine if I had a goat up here? LMAO! I live in Cook County...not a good scene with a goat running around in the yard.


To the banking thing..they didn't have it when I was younger either. It's such an intimate thing...I look at my kids now and I just can't believe it went so fast.


----------



## Mom210 (Aug 20, 2010)

hmmmm....just wondering WHO is doing the zap test for these breast milk batches?  I wouldn't want to use lye heavy soap on an infant and I sure as heck wouldn't stick my tounge to it  :? bleeeech ( not that I am actually considering making it , my kids are a bit past the breast feeding stage, and I am most certainly NOT sticking my tounge to someone elses milk soap. Would you call the soap by the name of the person who donated the milk? eg. "Jane Doe's super sudsy booby bars" ? LMAO just kidding . I breast fed all of my kids and it is a beautiful thing but bathing in it ( esp someone elses) is just plain laughable.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 20, 2010)

You don't have to actually "lick" the soap, just lick your finger, touch the soap, then lick your finger again.


----------



## scouter139 (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't zap test it, I just left it cure for about 8 weeks and then I did a HP batch in the meanwhile.  I could have my daughter test it if need be.  
I like your suggestion for a soap name Mom...very catchy. I agree it's not for everyone..but then neither is breastfeeding but I would hope that they wouldn't think breastfeeding was laughable.


----------



## EricaKemp (Jun 11, 2013)

It doesn't make sense to think it wouldn't be legal. In fact, it doesn't seem strange to me at all! I would make it for myself if I were producing. I would use it for my 3 y. old daughter and my husband has expressed he would use it too! Though, to us it seems quite unnatural to drink cow or goat milk. That milk was meant for the calves and kids. Did you know that if you're grown up body went without dairy for a few weeks your chances of becoming intolerant of it increase quite a bit? Now I have no problem using skin-loving milk in any of the products I make, as I find it does way more good for my outsides than insides. So human breast milk just seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Jessrof (Jun 11, 2013)

I just saw this thread was revived and I would love to weigh in.  I am currently a nursing mom of a 9month old and I began making soap when I was looking for a way to use my milk that was not fit for baby to drink.  I love my breast milk soap and it has healed many a rash and sunburn to date.  Breast milk has some amazing properties.  In our house, most ailments are first treated with momma's milk, then we go to traditional routes.  It has cured gunky eyes, hangnail inflammation, ear infections, snotty noses, etc.  I also donate any milk I have to another mother that can produce milk.  She is not related (but a close friend) and neither of us see this as weird.  I agree with EricaKemp, BM in soap is a no brainer


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 11, 2013)

I had no knowledge of soap making when I was nursing, but if I had I would have given it a shot! My youngest has the worst case of baby acne ever (even her doctor was a little shocked) and I started putting breast milk on it. Within a week it was a ton better.


----------



## makemineirish (Jun 12, 2013)

*The Minority Opinion*

As others have stated, breast milk is liquid gold and it seems a shame to waste any on soap when it is better used to nourish babies, whether your own or others.  However, I am also aware that it often happens that some milk is not appropriate to "serve" (due to items ingested or freezer shelf life).

I would have no problem using a breast milk soap produced from a stranger's milk.  While it is true that breast milk (avoiding any confusion by abbreviating this as BM) is a bodily fluid and can transmit certain diseases if consumed.  There is no risk of contracting any of them through soap. Saponification and cure aside, topical application is not conducive for any of the diseases that can be transmitted through breast milk.
http://www.babycenter.com/404_what-infections-can-be-passed-through-breast-milk_8840.bc

There is a greater statistical health risk posed in undergoing a blood transfusion.  While carefully screened, the rare mishap occurs.  Beyond that, there are individual immune responses and contaminants that cannot be screened for.
http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Blood-transfusion/Pages/Risks.aspx

There is no ick factor for me.  If anything, I would assume that breast milk from a comparably hygienic human is less gross than that from the manure speckled and dirt crusted teats of a dairy cow.

The IceCreamist in London made news last year with its breast milk ice cream flavored with Madagascar Vanilla and lemon zest.  They called it Baby Gaga and sold it for $23 per scoop.  Nonetheless, they sold out in days!  London authorities later confiscated the product while debating the controversial aspects.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/28/authorities-confiscate-breast-milk-ice-cream_n_829103.html

New York chef Daniel Angerer had enough milk to overrun their freezer when his daughter was born.  They wanted to donate to a milk bank but could not do so until all his wife's prerequisite health screenings had been completed.  Loathe to discard the "gold" and being an inquisitive chef, he made cheese for themselves and epicurean souls in search of truly exotic ingredients.
http://chefdanielangerer.typepad.com/chef_daniel_angerers_blog/2010/02/mommys-milk.html

I live in Austin and a local lollipop confectioner makes a breast milk flavored lollipop for children.  It should be noted that the lolly is vegan and contains no actual breast milk.  However, the description on their site indicates that plenty of donor milk was consumed by the confectioners in the process of trying to replicate the flavor.
http://www.lollyphile.com/products/breast-milk-lollipops

I do not have any kids myself, but assume that quite a few husbands have inadvertently sampled breast milk when they are forced to share their favorite toys with a little one.  I myself was curious enough to sample the best friend's booby juice when she had my god child (from a glass, gutter brains).

Internet searches tell me that there are a number of people attempting to acquire breast milk for a variety of skin issues.  While I can certainly understand the "intimate" quality of the product, my point (and I do have one) is that there are clearly a number of people besides myself that do not suffer from any "ick" factor.


----------



## Lotus (Jun 12, 2013)

I have some thoughts, here. People often have a hard time figuring out why we humans have such an adverse reaction to things that are a natural part of life. But, there is a reason for it. Apparently, most people just don't realize it.

I believe that breast feeding and breast milk related things and discussions outside of its intended use become a huge debate for one reason.

We see the baby who receives the milk as an innocent child, and yet it's coming from a place which has a huge "sexual" intrigue (for lack of a better word). This little seemingly contradictory fact makes combining the two ideas a bit sacrilegious.

This is also why people are uncomfortable with public breast feeding. You are doing something beautiful and natural, yet I'm looking at something that turns me on. 

Why people ignore this important aspect of the debate is beyond me.

This is why, I believe that breast feeding in public is fine, but the mother should show a bit of decency and decorum while doing it.

Like-wise, breast milk soap is fine, but you're just weird if you're not uncomfortable with washing all over your body with something that was meant for someone innocent, but came from a place related to sexuality.

There! Something I've been wanting to say for years.


----------



## becca757 (Jun 12, 2013)

bubblefan said:


> In 'The Everything Soapmaking Book' the author has a recipe for baby soap using breast milk.  Supposedly the lactic acid is good for common baby skin problems.
> 
> I'm just curious if anyone has tried this.
> 
> It's interesting that goat's milk soap doesn't phase one at all, but HUMAN milk soap seems so weird.


 

Its disgusting if you ask me!  ick!!


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Jun 12, 2013)

> There is no ick factor for me.  If anything, I would assume that breast  milk from a comparably hygienic human is less gross than that from the  manure speckled and dirt crusted teats of a dairy cow.



As a farmer, I must take exception to this comment.  I milk cows for a living and we take great care to clean and sanitize the teats before and after we milk.  I also milk my goats for our own consumption - same thing -  and we drink it raw. Eight years and never a problem.


----------



## Candybee (Jun 12, 2013)

I think I would at least give it a try just to see how the soap feels.

But wouldn't want to make it for myself or for customers. Like carebear says it may not even be legal to sell anyway.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 12, 2013)

Seriously?  How can something so natural be gross or ick or eww?  In Japan this is considered the highest give a woman can give to another is soap made from her breast milk.  I think we often over think things attaching something disgusting to one of the most natural gifts we have to offer.  People saying no to breast milk because it's not vegan makes me nuts too.  Seriously we so need to get over ourselves.  I use goat milk, cow milk & if I could get my hands on sheep milk I would use it in soap faster than you could say baaaa.  Legally I can't make it on contract nor sell it here in Canada because it is human in origin.  So for me it is a moot point. But for me - it is whatever, if I could make it legally, I would.


----------



## makemineirish (Jun 12, 2013)

Half Caper Farm said:


> As a farmer, I must take exception to this comment.  I milk cows for a living and we take great care to clean and sanitize the teats before and after we milk.  I also milk my goats for our own consumption - same thing -  and we drink it raw. Eight years and never a problem.



I apologize.  I meant no disrespect and buy my milk from a local dairy in which they do the same.  My wording was meant to highlight the hypocrisy of identifying human milk as "gross" when a majority consider consuming other milks (cow, goat, etc) to be the norm.  I was picturing large-scale corporate dairies when I typed that statement...which are not always as pristine as one would like to believe.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jun 13, 2013)

I really don't understand why so many people have such a problem with the way we were naturally made to feed our children.  Seems to be much worse here in the states than elsewhere, but I'm not for sure about that.  If I still had young ones I would make soap for them/us from breast milk.  My sister is feeding her 7month old still and is doing great this time around.  She is on a milk exchange website sometimes.  There are even athletes who buy it when they have muscle injuries so they can drink it and recover faster.  Or if a mother is having trouble having enough milk they can buy from someone who has extra.  Now I'm thinking of making some soap for my sis.  When I see her this summer she can bring some extra for it.  If, God forbid anything crazy should happen to our society as we know it......if everyone relied on "modern convenience" of formula........well all I can say is there would be a lot of people that would wish they had tried a little harder to at least learn how things naturally work.


----------



## namad (Sep 17, 2013)

bubblefan said:


> I'm just curious if anyone has tried this.



I have, I had someone ask and I was down for the challenge. 

It turned out good, to be honest, I have never had my soap batter mix together so nicely. You know how sometimes the oils and lye, when mixing send splatters everywhere (or they do for me anyways haha)

Well, this just folded into itself and blended perfectly. It was awesome!

I used gloves when handling the frozen milk though - but I tried the end product (I believe you should always try end product) and my skin was fricken soft.

I would do it if I had kids and extra milk, personally


----------



## scouter139 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Hanna, 

Good for you. The batches I made for my grandson have lasted a long time and I haven't had to make any in over a year. He was born with very sensitive skin and had lots of skin issues. We have since found out he also has fpies. The breastmilk soap helped a lot and I had no problem with making it, I only used olive oil in my biggest batch.


----------



## namad (Sep 18, 2013)

Lindy said:


> In Japan this is considered the highest give a woman can give to another is soap made from her breast milk.



The woman I made the Breast Milk soap for, Asian (I say Asian being ignorant to the fact what nationality she is, whether chinese, japanese etc)


----------



## namad (Sep 18, 2013)

scouter139 said:


> Hi Hanna,
> 
> Good for you. The batches I made for my grandson have lasted a long time and I haven't had to make any in over a year. He was born with very sensitive skin and had lots of skin issues. We have since found out he also has fpies. The breastmilk soap helped a lot and I had no problem with making it, I only used olive oil in my biggest batch.



Yup, great stuff. I just made a standard olive, coconut, palm. It was great stuff though, and working with "unpasteurized" milk, WOW!!!  I would love to get my hands on unpasteurized Goat Milk.

I bet Olive oil only would be INCREDIBLE


----------



## neeners (Sep 18, 2013)

this is very interesting.....  i wouldn't go out and buy/obtain breast milk from just anyone though (i'm picky with my cow/goat's milk too - as raw and organic as possible).  very interesting gift idea for my friends who are into this sort of thing.....


----------



## namad (Sep 18, 2013)

I would loveee raw goat's milk.


----------



## falldowngobump (Sep 18, 2013)

I just found out my only daughter is going to make me a grandmother. (her first)  She has requested that I make a mothers milk soap, just for her baby, after she gives birth.  I was always sort of on the fence with making breast milk soap, have never attempted it, but now that my daughter has asked me to do it , it seems really special to me.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 18, 2013)

I just skipped to this page so I don't know if anyone has mentioned this. In regards to what the OP was talking about, yeah that's a little strangs and to far for me. On the other side of things IF...and ONLY IF anyone were to do this, I would advise not making the soap in the shape of.....well...a breast. The baby might suddenly feel hungry and well we all know that soap in our mouths is not fun. Just some advice.


----------



## namad (Sep 18, 2013)

falldowngobump said:


> I just found out my only daughter is going to make me a grandmother. (her first)  She has requested that I make a mothers milk soap, just for her baby, after she gives birth.  I was always sort of on the fence with making breast milk soap, have never attempted it, but now that my daughter has asked me to do it , it seems really special to me.



That is pretty special, Congratulations!


----------



## neeners (Sep 18, 2013)

Hanna-Made Soaps said:


> I would loveee raw goat's milk.


 

i get mine from my goat...you should get a couple!


----------



## falldowngobump (Sep 18, 2013)

No worries Crazy 8....I promise it won't be mothers milk soap in boob form!


----------



## namad (Sep 18, 2013)

HAHAHA Savon Le Boob


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hanna-Made Soaps said:


> HAHAHA Savon Le Boob



OH MY WORD....ROFLMBO


----------



## scouter139 (Sep 19, 2013)

Congrats Fall... I don't think I would have even thought of it if it wasn't for my grandchildren.  One note...freeze the breast milk and then sprinkle your lye over the frozen milk while stirring.  It's also a great thing to do when your daughter leaves a bag in freezer way too long to use it to feed the baby instead of throwing it away.


----------



## falldowngobump (Sep 20, 2013)

Great suggestion Scouter.  I always freeze any sort of milk (goats milk, coconut milk) when making soap to avoid the yucky burn.  I usually do the 50/50 method....half the liquid water and lye, then cool and add slushy frozen milky stuff.  With breast milk I don't think I would want to dilute it, but use full milk.  Great tip to freeze and use up whats been in the freezer a while.  Thanks!


----------



## loopyloop (Sep 21, 2013)

...yuk!


----------



## squigglz (Sep 21, 2013)

This thread is making me want to re-lactate so I can make the soap xD My wee one only stopped nursing last year, and I know HOW to re-lactate, it's just a pain in the tukus! I used to use my breastmilk for all sorts of things--infections, lacerations, eczema, pinkeye, the whole nine yards. Personally, I'd HP it and add some extra milk near the end.

I miss nursing, and it kind of sucks that I can't have any more kids, but if I relactate I can make the soap AND donate to milk banks, which would be nice.


----------



## toyojiro (Sep 21, 2013)

I tried different methods: frozen bm100%, 50/50 frozen, and 50/50 -add as superfat.  I like the third method better because I can make sure lye is all dissolved and bm is least affected by lye.  just my pal opinion.  i will share more after using them.  still waiting!


----------



## falldowngobump (Sep 22, 2013)

I was planning on  CP but am toying with the HP option now.  I make a 'just for me' soap and do HP cause I don't care what it looks like.  I have yet to make a pretty HP.  But since this is going to be 'just for baby' I don't think it matters.


----------



## Second Impression (Sep 22, 2013)

toyojiro said:


> /50 -add as superfat.  I like the third method better because I can make sure lye is all dissolved and bm is least affected by lye.



That's my preferred method as well! I made a bastile 100% olive/BM soap a while back. Husband loved it, he has a lot of skin sensitivities which include coconut oil soaps. He also likes plain castile but the BM soap is just way nicer! I can't say it feels any different than other milks in soap though. I did give a bar to a close friend (my ex-husbands first wife lol) and she really loved the gesture. 

I completely agree with other posters about the awesomeness of breast milks healing powers. Just doubtful about using it in soap, I think outside of intimate gifts and heirloom keepsakes, it's better used in raw form. 

The first time I made this particular soap, I used that popular blender soap recipe that includes Borax to neutralize a lye excess. Made terrible soap and it hasn't gotten better a year later either. Bastile is good though =) 


Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## SugarandOats (Oct 17, 2013)

This is awesome I had a mom ask me to do this last year.... she asked if I thought she was weird ! I should do this for my baby! I admire this post

sugar & oats


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 17, 2013)

This is something I plan on doing for use for my family only as I have about 700+ oz of milk stashed in my freezer from my pumping days. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Soap Making


----------



## SugarandOats (Oct 17, 2013)

Do it mama!!! Your amazing!!!! 

sugar & oats


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm currently breastfeeding my little one.  Breast milk actually has a lot of medicinal properties.  She's only been sick once in the past 10 months, breastmilk passes on immunities.  In addition you can apply breast milk to the scalp if they have cradle cap and it will help it to go away.  Breast milk also helps to kill pink eye, if you put it in your eye.  There's a whole list of ailments that breast milk helps with as it is so rich in vitamins and other good things.  So this is not surprising.

I haven't used it to make soap though.  Mostly because my little one drinks it as fast as I make it and I abhor pumping.


----------



## toyojiro (Oct 18, 2013)

when i was bf-ing full time, i never had enough bm to spare.  after a few years, i am still bf p.r.n. and have extara that is sitting in freezer for months--soap making is a great way to make use of it!




Sent from my Nexus 4 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## tryanything (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah I have a 10 day old baby and will begin pumping soon.  All the milk will be for her though.  Power to those that choose to do this but not for me.  I'll save the milk for my little girl!


----------



## Second Impression (Oct 18, 2013)

tryanything said:


> Yeah I have a 10 day old baby and will begin pumping soon.  All the milk will be for her though.  Power to those that choose to do this but not for me.  I'll save the milk for my little girl!



Don't write it off completely! As a mom who has nursed 3 babies, I can assure you you'll do something to mess up a bottle of pumped milk at least once. Like forget to put it in the fridge or loose a bag in the back of the freezer for 2 years. Soap isn't a bad idea when stuff like that happens! 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Little_Irish_Hippie (Oct 19, 2013)

Lotus said:


> I have some thoughts, here. People often have a hard time figuring out why we humans have such an adverse reaction to things that are a natural part of life. But, there is a reason for it. Apparently, most people just don't realize it.
> 
> I believe that breast feeding and breast milk related things and discussions outside of its intended use become a huge debate for one reason.
> 
> ...



I have to say I disagree :wink:

Many parts of a woman's body that men find sexual, are perceived that  way because they are related to motherhood. Big hips deliver babies,  breasts feed them, etc. Consciously, you don't decide that you like  boobs because they feed children, it's natural and evolutionary. Boobs weren't meant to be a sexual thing, it just turned out that way. 

What kind of "decorum and decency" do you expect? I've never seen a mother fling her boobs out in people's faces other than what's actually necessary to feed her baby. If you are looking at something that turns you on and find it inappropriate, then TURN YOUR HEAD AROUND! The baby's need to eat is more important than your inability to control your sexual desires. You are an adult after all, can't you deal with it? I know a guy who is hugely turned on by sexy shoulders, he doesn't ask us to cover them so he can be comfortable. How do you know bulls aren't aroused at the sight of udders? Would you drink cow's milk then, knowing that they came from a "sexual" organ?

It is my opinion that perhaps the adverse reaction comes from centuries of religious control where we've been told that our bodies, bodily fluids and sexual desires are wrong and disgusting. Some people perhaps find breast milk "gross" because (oddly, IMO), they see it as more natural to drink from another animal. Some of my female friends even think it is gross that their own offspring should be fed from their breasts, which I think is very sad indeed  

I do not think it weird at all to use breastmilk for any kind of application, indeed there could be many benefits to mankind from it, but not enough research has been done. Sorry if I've seemed a bit ranty in my post, it just makes me sad that there can be such negativity towards what I believe is an amazing product developed over millions of years, and without it, the human race would not be here. 

BTW, breastmilk is lovely in tea, you don't even need as much sugar as normal


----------



## loopyloop (Nov 15, 2013)

Big yawn... still gross!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 15, 2013)

There have been many discussion on this topic and it just isn't something I would do. It give me the yuck factor.  I couldn't/wouldn't do it.  Though I'm sure there a many that have probably done it.


----------



## tryanything (Nov 21, 2013)

Second Impression said:


> Don't write it off completely! As a mom who has nursed 3 babies, I can assure you you'll do something to mess up a bottle of pumped milk at least once. Like forget to put it in the fridge or loose a bag in the back of the freezer for 2 years. Soap isn't a bad idea when stuff like that happens!



Well I just had a "doh!" moment.  After giving it some thought I have changed my stance and decided, what the hell, if I have any left over, why not try it, strictly for me and my girls (I have a feeling others wouldn't feel as comfortable using this soap).  Of course with the problems I've been having lately this all might be a moot issue.  Yesterday I had surgery and both the anesthesiologist and my surgeon recommended I pump and dump for a day so the drugs are out of my system before I go back to feeding baby.  So here I have been unhappily dumping when I just realized I may not be able to feed baby this milk but I can still soap with it.  Facepalm!

ETA: oh and this is number three for me as well.  I've had my share of oopses with milk before!


----------



## Robyn08 (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think its gross, but as a currently breastfeeding mother, I wouldn't want to "waste" my precious milk that way.  Much better to give to baby, even if it's previously frozen milk in a cup after baby has weaned.  There are plenty of other ingredients that are good for a baby soap.  I'd also think the soaping process would kill most of the really good stuff in breastmilk.  Better to apply the breastmilk directly if the baby has a skin issue that it would help with.


----------



## Robyn08 (Nov 21, 2013)

If it's breastmilk that you have to throw away, like stated above, then I'd definitely try it.  Didn't read those posts before I sent mine


----------



## CaraCara (Nov 21, 2013)

<<<<< Is very happy that those days are long gone. My one baby was born with a cleft palate so there was plenty 'o pumping, and years later little bags of milk were found in the pits of the deep freezer.  Had I been into soapmaking back then I might have made soap with it just for the hell of it.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay so this thread popped up in my unread feed... And I have one question... Where are the promised pictures of the soap? I don't really have an opinion one way or the other on the subject, I just want to see what the soap looks like.


----------



## toyojiro (Nov 21, 2013)

darker one is 96% breast milk. the other one is50%. OO & Cocoa butter were the other ingredients


----------



## SugarandOats (Nov 21, 2013)

Your awesome!!!!


----------



## JessieD (Nov 21, 2013)

96% breast milk? I didn't think you could make a straight milk soap. Or..a nearly pure milk soap. I'm new to soaping though. How is it? As a soap? Is it like Castile?


----------



## neeners (Nov 22, 2013)

toyojiro, those are BEAUTIFUL!  you must let us know how they perform!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 22, 2013)

They turned out lovely looking.   Jessie, yes you can make 100% milk soap.


----------



## JessieD (Nov 22, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> They turned out lovely looking.   Jessie, yes you can make 100% milk soap.



Very neat! Well, this thread was an eye opener in SO many ways…lol. 

The thought of using breast milk to make soap would have never crossed my mind, and I had no idea you could make a 100% milk soap. Learning new things every day...:Kitten Love:


----------



## Second Impression (Nov 22, 2013)

100% milk...as in no oils? What would the SAP value for average human milk be then? Very curious.


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey those soaps turned out beautiful!!!  Congrats!


----------



## neeners (Nov 22, 2013)

Second Impression said:


> 100% milk...as in no oils? What would the SAP value for average human milk be then? Very curious.


 
100% milk as in no other liquids like water. will still need oils to make the soap.
 in no other liquids.


----------



## Second Impression (Nov 22, 2013)

neeners said:


> 100% milk as in no other liquids like water. will still need oils to make the soap.
> in no other liquids.



That's what I assume was meant but the posts aren't completely clear on that point and since milk does have a certain percentage of fat, it can be saponified. SoapCalc even has an entry for milk fat.

Having never seen more than a skin of fat on top of any milk I've produced, I can't imagine skimming off enough for even one bar of soap.


----------



## JessieD (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh!!! Gotcha! So 100% milk, as in using milk with lye, not using water. Glad that was cleared up. Lol. I thought they meant milk, lye...and that's it. Wasn't sure how that would work, but went with it.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 22, 2013)

Little_Irish_Hippie said:


> Boobs weren't meant to be a sexual thing, it just turned out that way.
> 
> What kind of "decorum and decency" do you expect? I've never seen a mother fling her boobs out in people's faces other than what's actually necessary to feed her baby. If you are looking at something that turns you on and find it inappropriate, then TURN YOUR HEAD AROUND!



Amen. Although I disagree about boobs not being a sexual thing. They are secondary sexual characteristics. It's likely that they evolved as a 'courtship advantage', a signal of high estrogen. They are also sexually sensitive as well. 

That said, the idea that a woman should exhibit 'decorum' or 'decency' when feeding her child is fairly silly. We need to get over the idea that breasts are such dangerous sexual signals that they must be hidden or male-behavioral chaos is sure to ensue.

Also, I'd rather use milk from a creature who has consented to give it rather than one that has been made forcibly pregnant and had her baby stolen from her and killed so we can have her milk. So, if I were going to use milk in a soap, I guess I'd rather use the human kind.


----------



## toyojiro (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for compliments!

I have tried different ratio and I came to conclusion that I like 50/50 as I can add breast milk after water, lye and oil are well blended so that breast milk is least affected.  You can theoretically make 100% breast milk (or any milk) but your milk is more likely to be affected when mixing with lye.  I am not a chemist, but you can google and find out what will come out when these two substances are mixed.  

Breast milk has 3-4% of fat depending on what you eat.  I consider it as super fat.

I also made 50/50, different combination of OO, cocoa butter, and CO.  I also used rice bran oil instead of OO, mango butter instead of cocoa butter etc.  OO and cocoa butter ones are nice but not so bubbly at 10 weeks.

Yes, breast milk is precious, and making soap is great way of making use of left over.


----------



## SugarandOats (Nov 22, 2013)

Your amazing


----------



## scouter139 (Nov 23, 2013)

Try freezing the breast milk first.  I used 100% breast milk as my liquid.  I put the frozen lump in a plastic bowl and slowly sprinkle lye on top as I stir.  Do this in a well ventilated area and keep your face away as it takes a little bit longer to add the lye.  The mixture may turn orange but as you stir, that begins to go away.   

As anyone who has been on the soap boards for awhile can tell you, some people think it is the greatest thing, others are turned off or embarrassed by it.  If those who are grossed out by it would only think of the poor babies and children who have horrible eczema or psoriasis or skin disorders and how it helps them without having to subject their entire tiny bodies to steroids for long periods of time, maybe they wouldn't be so against it.  The relief it can give to break that cycle of itching and scratching can be amazing.  Imagine please those of you who think this is so terrible being an infant who can't scratch themselves when itchy.  How miserable will that little one be...

So, please people...think before you speak.


----------

